# Help with a beautiful Weimaraner suffering from seizures



## EnzoDino (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I joined the forum last night and thank-you so much for my warm welcome.

I was hoping to share the problem I have been having with my 8 year old Weimaraner Dino who started having seizures in October. He has never suffered with them before and it came very much out of the blue?

Our vet started a number of tests concentrating on his liver initially which showed that he was suffering from raised liver enzymes. We put him on Samylin in the hope that this may support his liver function and ease the pressure on it. This did not seem to do a great deal and after a month his enzymes were still 'too high to ignore' as our vet put it. 

He was (and still is) drinking a great deal of water although the consumption test seemed to show that it was only just above what was expected as normal at this stage. His appetite has also increased alot too, especially post seizures! 

His liver function test was normal, ammonia test normal, thyroid test normal. The ACTH last week was apparently very high and pointed the vet toward concerns that Dino may have Cushing's Disease. He was extremely stressed at the vets and this did seem to indicate to the vet that his Cortisol levels may have been raised as a result of this alone?

Dino has suffered from over 20 fits now. After the first one he went a week, then 2 weeks and then 3 weeks. Since that time his fits have increased to usually 3 in a 24 hour period and usually once a week or more. The last 4 were yesterday and in just over 24 hours - which has been the worst so far. They were awful to see and he was very contorted in his face and body and his post ictal phase has been awful. He is struggling to settle and just paces for hours. He has had a few accidents in the house this week as though he has forgotten to tell us that he needs to go out for a wee!?

We have tried stopping his chews, protein and any chicken etc from a roast thinking initially that there may be some form of intolerance to protein and issues with his liver. He has been on James Wellbeloved Ocean Fish and Rice for many years and most recently the Senior. Now that the vet has pretty much ruled liver issues out we are left with the inevitable conclusion that he may be suffering from a brain tumour. We are utterly heartbroken and just trying to take each hour at a time.

He has gone into 'puppy mode' and started nibbling and chewing everything. He has lost weight on his back end and although the vet does not think that he has, we think it may then be muscle mass. In the last few days we have noticed that he really cannot settle for long at night and we haven't slept properly since October!? He likes to rub on his back now and it as though his fur has gone into a ridge along his spine. He has always been a loving boy too but he seems a little grumpy these days and does not have the patience he used to and can be a bit 'snappish'. 

Our rottie Enzo, who is 9, looks after him and mothers him although even he is struggling with the lack of sleep!?

Last night we started Dino on Pexion as this was the only Epilepsy Med the vets were happy with in view of the initial concerns for his liver enzymes (which we have still not got to the bottom of!?) We had put off giving him meds in the hope that we could diagnose a condition and that his quality of life was not that bad. We now know that any side effects are probably not going to be as bad as what he is going through at the minute, almost in a permanent pre or post fit state.

Anyway...I guess I was just hoping to see if anyone has any advice or has had a similar experience. We are having an MRI done in mid January and hope to receive a definitive answer as to why he is suffering from the fits. I guess it won't change how we deal with things day-to-day but it would be nice to know what our wonderful boy is suffering from - and perhaps prepare us for the invitable.

Thanks in advance for reading my post and hopefully some of you out there will know what we are going through and may be able to sympathise if nothing else! :yesnod:


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi, I am sorry to hear about your Weimaraner, have you looked at any of the following for help?

Canine Epilepsy Resources

Canine Epilepsy Website

Canine Epilepsy Network

Canine Epilepsy Resource Center & Home of the Epil-K9 List

Canine Seizures, Treating Seizures in Dogs

Canine epilepsy and diseases that cause seizures in dogs

Yahoo Groups

Yahoo Groups

Yahoo Groups

Epileptic Dogs Can Live Normally - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## EnzoDino (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks so much for these smokeybear. I know that I have looked at many websites but I will check these out also!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

EnzoDino said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I joined the forum last night and thank-you so much for my warm welcome.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear that your dog is having seizures, having had a seizuring dog I know how worrying and awful it is to watch them going through it and waiting for answers as to why it may be happenings whilst trying to come to terms and deal with it all in the meantime.

You will get raised liver enzymes with cushings disease. While cushings is uncontrolled the liver enzymes will remain high too.
Cushings often shows up on Biochemistry blood tests as Increased AP. ALT, Increased cholesterol, Glucose and decreased Urea. On the Hemotology you often get Increased Neutrophils and Ocassionally red blood cell count, Decreased Eosinophils and Lymphocyte counts.
If they do a urinalysis including specific gravity th specific gravity is between 1.001 - 1.030 +/- Blood, Protein.


> He was (and still is) drinking a great deal of water although the consumption test seemed to show that it was only just above what was expected as normal at this stage. His appetite has also increased alot too, especially post seizures!


Cushings will cause increased thirst and usually urination, and they also have increased appetite and seem hungry all the time.


> His liver function test was normal, ammonia test normal, thyroid test normal. The ACTH last week was apparently very high and pointed the vet toward concerns that Dino may have Cushing's Disease. He was extremely stressed at the vets and this did seem to indicate to the vet that his Cortisol levels may have been raised as a result of this alone?


Although stress will push up cortisol levels if the cortisol levels are high, depending on the lab but more than 600nmol/L post ACTH injection at the lab my ones goes too then Cushings is Highly likely especially if the Biochem and hemotology and urinalysis are as mentioned before too. Even if the Post cortisol levels are less the 600nmol/L with the other tests it still cant be ruled out in which case there is another test known as a Low dose dexamethasone test that can be carried out to confirm or exclude it.


> Dino has suffered from over 20 fits now. After the first one he went a week, then 2 weeks and then 3 weeks. Since that time his fits have increased to usually 3 in a 24 hour period and usually once a week or more. The last 4 were yesterday and in just over 24 hours - which has been the worst so far. They were awful to see and he was very contorted in his face and body and his post ictal phase has been awful. He is struggling to settle and just paces for hours. He has had a few accidents in the house this week as though he has forgotten to tell us that he needs to go out for a wee!?


Often the causes of seizures differs according to age for primary epilepsy to be the cause after 5 years its one of the least common causes for seizures.
FIVE YEARS OF AGE or OLDER

Neoplasia: Primary; Metastatic

Metabolic:
Thyroid dysfunction; Hypoglycemia - insulinoma; Hepatic - cirrhosis; Electrolyte disturbances

Vascular:
Focal ischemia - Thromboembolism; vasospasm
Hemorrhage: hypertension; vasculitis

Inflammatory:
Infectious - Viral: canine distemper; parasitic; bacterial; fungal
Immune mediated

Primary: Idiopathic Epilepsy ("idiopathic" = cause unknown or undetermined)

Degenerative

Toxic: Lead; Drug related; Other exposures
POSSIBLE CAUSES OF SEIZURES BY AGE

Usually if liver problems are suspected the the definitive main test to check liver function is the liver Bile acid test.

I notice you said the vet did a Thyroid blood test? Did he do the whole profile
if he just did a T4 then that's not usually enough to diagnose plus many vets counts a Low Normal reading as Normal which is isn't. Low Thyroid can be a common cause of seizures and behavioural changes it can also manifest itself in other ways symptoms wise.

Clinical Signs of Canine Hypothyroidism

If your dog has seizures check the thyroid for low thyroid function or hypothyroidism

Are your dogs seizures caused by Canine Epilepsy or Autoimmune Thyroiditis?


> We have tried stopping his chews, protein and any chicken etc from a roast thinking initially that there may be some form of intolerance to protein and issues with his liver. He has been on James Wellbeloved Ocean Fish and Rice for many years and most recently the Senior. Now that the vet has pretty much ruled liver issues out we are left with the inevitable conclusion that he may be suffering from a brain tumour. We are utterly heartbroken and just trying to take each hour at a time.
> 
> He has gone into 'puppy mode' and started nibbling and chewing everything. He has lost weight on his back end and although the vet does not think that he has, we think it may then be muscle mass. In the last few days we have noticed that he really cannot settle for long at night and we haven't slept properly since October!? He likes to rub on his back now and it as though his fur has gone into a ridge along his spine. He has always been a loving boy too but he seems a little grumpy these days and does not have the patience he used to and can be a bit 'snappish'.
> 
> ...


Although Tumours can be a cause in older age unfortuanately the only way that can be ruled out it by a scan.

There are some other medications that can be used Like rectal Diazepam
Dr. Thomas' article - Rectal Diazepam for Cluster Seizures in Dogs

Oral and rectal valium can also be used for dogs with cluster seizures.
Oral and Rectal Valium Protocol for Cluster Seizures

Canine Epilepsy guardian angels also has help and advice on things you can do after a seizure to help.

Using an ice pack to stop canine seizures

What to do when your dog has a seizure. Caring for a dog with canine epilepsy

ICE CREAM AFTER A SEIZURE

The Canine epilepsy guardian angels is a really good site which covers all aspects of owning a seizuring dog too and is worth looking at the whole contents Ill link you to the whole table to contents.

Canine Epilepsy and Dog Seizures Table of Contents - Canine Epilepsy Guardian Angels


----------



## max2001 (Mar 23, 2013)

i would also recommend the quardian angels - been a member till my beloved dog was taken away from me from this horrible condition

dont wait see a specialist yesterday if possible - happy to reccommend one i trust if you pm me


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope he would recover fast. Sorry to hear all these.


----------



## EnzoDino (Dec 22, 2013)

I would just like to say thank-you so much to those of you who posted a reply, especially sled dog hotel for such a comprehensive reply.

Unfortunately Dino has been deteriorating rapidly for the past week or so and the last 4 seizures he had have really taken their toll. He really struggled to recover and was unable to sleep or settle. He paced constantly and he began getting very distressed and was whimpering and squeeling quietly for the past couple of days. He started to lick constantly and I could not get him to stop. Nothing I could do could help him settle and he was so not himself. He loved his Rottie brother Enzo and would get so excited to see him even if had been 10 seconds since they saw each other last. Yesterday morning he barely acknowledged him and just paced past him...I think he was in some form of pain or discomfort. Our Dino had already gone and a shadow had been left here in his place.

We took him to the vets for an emergency appointment last night and the vet did some tests with his feet which pretty much proved that he had some form of issue with his brain that was blocking messages to his body. He was only going to get worse and the prognosis from the vet was not good. Although we would have liked to have waited to get the brain scan done in January we honestly do not think he would have made it and to keep him here just confirm things four our peace of mind would never have been fair on him. 

He crossed that Rainbow Bridge last night to be with my other dog Ebony, a black lab and my husband's Doberman, Leo. He is at peace and will not suffer anymore. 

We are devastated for us but relieved for him. He was a wonderful, gentle, loving boy and our lives will never be the same again. Enzo gives us hope though and is being strong for us both.

Happy Xmas to you all and please raise a glass for our beautiful boy today.

X


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

So sorry for your loss I know what it is like to lose a dog at Christmastime it has happened to me twice.

You have given him peace I hope you too find some.

x


----------



## EnzoDino (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks so much..we will try. X


----------



## Kunakizz (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost your boy. I lost a dog who started having seizures at 5 years old and was diagnosed with a brain tumour. It was simply awful watching him and such a waste of a lovely dog, 17 years on he is still very much missed. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## EnzoDino (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks Kunakizz. It has been very hard and knowing that you lost your baby at 5 makes us blessed that we had our Dino until he was 8! He was a very special boy and I am not finding it easy that he's gone.

Thank-you so much for your message though...it is nice to know that others have been through the same thing and come out the other side. X


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

So sorry, for the loss of your Weimie boy, thinking of you at this terrible time.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Dino at peace now. xx


----------



## EnzoDino (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank-you so much Sled dog hotel. You have been very kind. X


----------

